# Invitation Round for June 2015



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi,

Does anybody have any idea about the dates of invitation rounds in june?


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

civil said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anybody have any idea about the dates of invitation rounds in june?


It should be 5th June and 19th June respectively.


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

batcoder0619 said:


> It should be 5th June and 19th June respectively.


Thank you.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

How can we know the invitation round in each month, 1st and last Monay ?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*IMMI has surprised ALL of us by conducting Invitation round on 5th June instead of 12th June (as per observed TREND).*


ALSO the results for last INVITATION rounds conducted on 22 May weren't updated before going ahead with 5th June rounds (Still waiting).

Since last 3 Invitation rounds IMMI hasn't been updating results as per this years TREND.




> *TREND from Jan 2015*: UNTIL 5th June, Invitation Rounds were conducted on 2nd and 4th Fridays of every month.
> 
> 
> Kindly see previous invitation rounds dates shown below for 2015​:
> ...





azimcuetcse01 said:


> How can we know the invitation round in each month, 1st and last Monay ?


----------



## vipulrajmohan (Jun 8, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *IMMI has surprised ALL of us by conducting Invitation round on 5th June instead of 12th June (as per observed TREND).*
> 
> 
> ALSO the results for last INVITATION rounds conducted on 22 May weren't updated before going ahead with 5th June rounds (Still waiting).
> ...


But how do we know that the first invitation round has been completed for June 2015?
Do you know someone who received the Invitation from June 5th?


----------



## Reno1 (Jun 9, 2015)

Has anyone got an 'invitation to apply' for june 2015? Been looking everywhere for invitation rounds for june. Immi's website has not been updated. Please share.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi ,
Check and subscribe to this thread...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-2040.html

You can keep up-to date on the latest invites and any issues you have while filling of EOI.
latest invitation round wad for 5th June and many people updated that they were invited.



vipulrajmohan said:


> But how do we know that the first invitation round has been completed for June 2015?
> Do you know someone who received the Invitation from June 5th?


----------



## ilayda (Jun 9, 2015)

*june 2015*

hello , i dont think it was held on 5th as i called the immigration, operator suggested , it will on the 12th , nothing happened on the 5th ...

thanks ..


----------



## ilayda (Jun 9, 2015)

civil said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anybody have any idea about the dates of invitation rounds in june?



and again one of my friend called same thing even we spoke with process team , they didnt send invitation on the 5th ...


people shouldn't be misinformed


----------



## ilayda (Jun 9, 2015)

it will on the 12th of june..

you can call immigration..


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

As *sukesh123 *pointed out THAT quite a FEW people have received invites on 5th June.


Kindly skim through *EOI submitted club* for details.



You can actually find 4 people who have been invited on 5th June (from the above thread).





sukesh123 said:


> hi ,
> Check and subscribe to this thread...
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-2040.html
> 
> ...





vipulrajmohan said:


> But how do we know that the first invitation round has been completed for June 2015?
> Do you know someone who received the Invitation from June 5th?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*NO ONE IS MISINFORMED* OR *NO ONE IS BEING MISINFORMED*.


As *sukesh123 * rightly pointed out THAT quite a FEW people have received invites on 5th June.


Kindly skim through *EOI submitted club* for details.



You can actually find 4 people who have been invited on 5th June (from the above thread).







Reno1 said:


> Has anyone got an 'invitation to apply' for june 2015? Been looking everywhere for invitation rounds for june. Immi's website has not been updated. Please share.





ilayda said:


> hello , i dont think it was held on 5th as i called the immigration, operator suggested , it will on the 12th , nothing happened on the 5th ...
> 
> thanks ..





ilayda said:


> and again one of my friend called same thing even we spoke with process team , they didnt send invitation on the 5th ...
> 
> 
> people shouldn't be misinformed





ilayda said:


> it will on the 12th of june..
> 
> you can call immigration..





sukesh123 said:


> hi ,
> Check and subscribe to this thread...
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-2040.html
> 
> ...


----------



## ilayda (Jun 9, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> As *sukesh123 *pointed out THAT quite a FEW people have received invites on 5th June.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Ilayda,
OK we believe your words. and not the many people who posted lies on this forum that they received an invite on the 5th of June.
I don't know how so many people can tell the same lie and mis-inform people.

Just kidding. Let us not play blame games here. We mentioned what other people like you and me posted on this forum.
This forum is for sharing whatever little knowledge you have and your experiences gained from the VISA lodging process.
we are here to help each other not blame.

In your case I would suggest you to wait till 12th June which is not far and everything would be clear.

Chill and Cheers



ilayda said:


> Jeeten#80 said:
> 
> 
> > As *sukesh123 *pointed out THAT quite a FEW people have received invites on 5th June.
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Please remember that this is a chat forum for sharing information, experiences and tips. There are no experts or official posters as such, just folk trying to help each other - some may know more than others. Nationality doesnt come into it. If you want accurate information there are government bodies and immigration experts who provide the basic rules. 

So please simply get along and if you disagree then do it politely, thats what a chat forum is for

Jo xxx


----------



## BIGJOJOTO (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey you mates,

June Invitation Round Dates for SkillSelect » SkillSelect Support

Just give it a quick read! it was published last Sat night.

Cheers


----------



## Reno1 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks BigJoJoTo and everyone for sharing! I have questions regarding employment and education history on EOI. I have only worked in my field relating to my degree for just 1 year overseas and dont have points to claim that. So I left Employment section blank. Also in the education section, I only included the degree for which i'm claiming points for (bachelor) and not all other qualifications (eg. diploma, secondary level). Has anyone came across with the same issue? I know these questions will be on the skilled migration visa. So if got invited to apply should I then put those details in (eg. employment history & all qualifications) or just leave them blank again? Need some enlightment. Regards.


----------



## BIGJOJOTO (Jun 2, 2015)

Reno1 said:


> Thanks BigJoJoTo and everyone for sharing! I have questions regarding employment and education history on EOI. I have only worked in my field relating to my degree for just 1 year overseas and dont have points to claim that. So I left Employment section blank. Also in the education section, I only included the degree for which i'm claiming points for (bachelor) and not all other qualifications (eg. diploma, secondary level). Has anyone came across with the same issue? I know these questions will be on the skilled migration visa. So if got invited to apply should I then put those details in (eg. employment history & all qualifications) or just leave them blank again? Need some enlightment. Regards.


Hi mate,

Reckon you need to fill in only the info you're claiming points from..! Yet I understand that if you're claiming point from a Postgrade, It's necessary to obtain a positive assessment for the previous degree... But that's not your case 

Cheers,


----------



## anubhav_29 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi all 
Need to know how to check which Skilled Occupation List (SOL) selected for EOI in a perticular draw . Do IMMI also publish that result as well , as i need to find out that with 60 point in a certain Occupation what are the chances do i have to get a invite .


----------



## mrizvi35 (Jul 30, 2015)

*July round*

I have filled my eoi on 15th June and waiting for my EOI invitation with 65 points. Does anyone receive the response for 6 july round and when is going to be the august round


----------

